# It all started here



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Bye Shannon, we'll miss you! If it weren't for you, I would not be crazy for GSDs (I'm not sure if I should thank you for that or not, lol). Shannon left us today at 13.5 years old. A year ago today, she got her first Rally Novice leg. So much changes in a year.


----------



## Rakshasas (Aug 22, 2009)

I am sorry


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rip lady shannon. to reach the 13 club is such an accomplishment!what a gift she gave you, the introduction to this magnificent breed. take care.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, sweet Shannon.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lindsay, wishing you some comfort during this difficult time. Rest well, dear, much-loved Shannon!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. My first GSD lived to be 13.5 years and also as your Shannon gave us the love of the breed. It seems no matter how long they are with us, it isn't long enough.

val


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What an inspiration it is that Shannon was still winning and trying new things at the age of 12! I am thinking of working with Heidi (8 years old) on getting her CGC. Someone asked me if I really thought it made any difference "at her age"? I think we will try.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BridgetWhat an inspiration it is that Shannon was still winning and trying new things at the age of 12! I am thinking of working with Heidi (8 years old) on getting her CGC. Someone asked me if I really thought it made any difference "at her age"? I think we will try.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss.


What a rude comment you received! Anything is possible and worth a try. Some people get rescue dogs who are up there in years and still title them.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest regrets to you and your family. RIP sweet angel.


----------

